# One Duck from Today



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Shot this guy today:


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

haha, our group shot 2 of those on dec 21st the last day of goose season, i didn;t know what to think of them!!


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

That's seemingly becoming normal these days. :-? Man, his/her head looks awesome in the second pic.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I know a bunch were shot this year. It is my first. I did not notice the stomach when I shot it. One of the joys of being color blind.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

There is no way that people can believe that that is just an immature drake. Those are absolute hen colorations. What is your opinion on the matter Leo?


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

My opinion is if it smells like fish eat it. :lol:

Honestly I think its pretty late in the season for it to have that many non plumage feathers on its belly and such a distinct green head. Also it seems like a bunch of them were shot this year. Not sure if it is like that every year or just this season. I am having it mounted just because but if a waterfowl biologist reads this and would like it for testing I would be more than happy to send it to them.

Maybe they are Quill Lake Ducks??


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

We have been shooting one of those almost every other hunt for the past month down here in Nebraska.


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

what exactly is it, and what causes this to happen, anybody?


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Leo, Look at the tail feathers for an indication if it is an adult, or a juvenile.
Adults will have a well formed pointy tail feather. The juveniles will have a v notch with a single downy plume coming out the center.


----------



## ndwaterfowler (May 22, 2005)

It is cool....that's what it is! Nice work guys!

Chris


----------



## Young'in (Feb 1, 2006)

Probally has something to do with global warming. :lol:


----------



## schlag (Jan 25, 2006)

The drake in question is an extremly late hatch bird from this year. Young ducks that are late hatch with stop changing into adult feathers when faced with extremly cold sudden weather. It is natures way of putting on weight instead of just looking good. I have seen this wiht many different species in captivity. Come next year they have caught up on weight and molt out perfect. Its just a question of survival. Its better to be good than look good!


----------



## wtrfowl14 (Dec 21, 2007)

I have to agree with you schlag!

The tail feathers are for sure juv feathers and what I can see of the wing looks the same. I have never heard of this happening but it makes 100% sense to me.


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

Young'in said:


> Probally has something to do with global warming. :lol:


 thats what i was thinking


----------



## TheSwamper (Apr 25, 2004)

Maybe they are 'metro-sexuals'!

:lol:


----------



## treeblindshooter (Jan 13, 2008)

I read about this the other day! It was said that it is a old duck that has stopped producing it natural hormone and it causes the feathers and sometimes the bill to change color. This was brought up on a different hunting site.


----------



## goosebusters2 (Jan 13, 2006)

Young'in said:


> Probally has something to do with global warming. :lol:


So Al Gore made up these ducks just like he made up global warming


----------

